# First Mods done on the New Smoker



## deejaydebi (Sep 2, 2007)

I completed the frist of several mods to come to my horizontal smoker. Defiately to much detail to post here so I made it a webpage:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SmokerGrill.htm


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 2, 2007)

*Debi, its a damn good thing your married! Otherwise, I would be haulin you off to Montana. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Seriously though, you are a VERY talented woman. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry*


----------



## msmith (Sep 2, 2007)

Dang Big Arms are you trying to mess with Momma .


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 2, 2007)

*No sir, I just respect her abilitys and knowledge. It was meant as a compliment.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## msmith (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm just messin with ya bro.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 2, 2007)

I see your avatar worked for ya! Great!

I'll tell you if I was in the market to play a new song this place has some mighty fine selections for my quarter!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 2, 2007)

and just when i was the the reynold's wrap czar.. ya went & got all serious on me.... sheesh- ya got better power tools than me mom....that just ain't right....


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice work on the mods...I swear this site brings up the general IQ of the Internet by a few points...crafty bunch around here.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 2, 2007)

Most Definitely!!!...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice job Debi. You are amazing. Got your ingenuity in your tool box and the ability to get the job done withour breaking a fingernail (see I noticed that). Thanks for sharing, my friend.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 2, 2007)

nice work, mom.


----------



## desert smokin (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job on the smoker. When you get done I think it will be the Ferrari of smokers.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 2, 2007)

Debi, just looking at the smoker & it is fantastic.

1 question how are the burners going to get air to burn. the venturis are made to get the proper LP to air mix to burn but the burner still needs some air at the burner to burn properly. Ever notice that gas grills are almost always open below the burner to provide air flow? It is very creative mod.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Deb:

The mods are great especially the step by step, but what I really want to see is the Q it turns out!!


----------



## cheech (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice work, thanks for the pictures


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 2, 2007)

My God Debi.... Can you build me a time machine? I'm afraid to build a book shelf.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

John -

I'm going to have the lid open when it's a grill for now, but I'm going to drill a series of holes along the bottom with sliders for winter. I'm working on a cover plate for the burners so the grease and stuff doesn't clog up the grill when I'm smoking out of some big commercial aluminum cookie trays. Gotta pick up some new saber saw blades though - the tin snips are killing my hands. To heavy I guess.

I still need to find a single burner for the firebox side in case I just want a hotdog or something. Also make it easy to start a fire. I have a split hose assembly for two separate burners.

Got alot to do yet before my vision is complete ...


----------



## squeezy (Sep 3, 2007)

Your project is interesting so far, I'm looking forward to see how well it works!

Keep us posted mom!


----------



## cheech (Sep 3, 2007)

Debi a turkey deep fryer burner works great for a single burner and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow Deb, you never cease to amaze me! Great job!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 3, 2007)

You absolutely are on top of it all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, keep up the good work. You are an inspiration to us all


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey thats looking great cant wait too see more pics. thanks for all your help.
Good Luck and Good Smoking


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

I finished the necessary mods for now. May have to do some tweeking later but I am dyong to try this thing out so as late as it is I'm doing chicken!
I want super!

Here's the mods to date:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SmokerGrill.htm

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SmokerGrill2.htm

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SmokerGrill3.htm


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 4, 2007)

First smoke went well although not a sweet a smoke as I'm used too. I used alot of mesquite beciase it had bigger chunks. Had to add alot of fuel to get the temperature up high enough for a crispy chicken skin. Not bad though. Came out good but I think the hotter temps brought out the bitterness more from the Mesqute. Used a ton of fuel and wood for what I' used to.

Heres the pictures!
1st chicken placed on the smoker with a sprinkle of Jeff's rub
2nd about 45 minutes in
3rd all done and ready to eat
4th dinner finally!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 4, 2007)

Now that!!, is how you describe a smoker modification.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats on your new toy's successful first smoke! Looks great!


----------



## gremlin (Sep 4, 2007)

Debbie ......YOU ROCK
I wouldn't even contemplate doin anything like that..I couldn't cut a straight line with a power saw if you nailed down a 2x4 as a guide and glued the saw to it. Well done.


----------

